# Best places to buy training/sport bras and cute camis?



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

My 9.5 yr old dd1 has expressed interest in getting some training bras/sports bras/camis, etc. She's really not got much to put in a bra yet, (pretty much flatter than a fritter) but we're seeing the beginnings of some changes (teen angst, already!) and I'd like to honor her request. Dd2, though, will want something, too, so I was thinking of just getting little sis some little camis. This is totally fine with dd1, btw.

Do y'all have any recommendations for good places to shop for comfy, cute bra-ish things?

This sorta came on all of a sudden and I wasn't really prepared. This summer it seemed she was just right smack dab in the middle of kid-dom, but with school beginning she's all angtsy and spending inordinate amounts of time in the bathroom and pre-teen-dom here we are!


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I took dd shopping last night, and after searching Sears and a few lingerie shops finally found something at one of the specialty shops. It was pretty frustrating though. Sears had boring old-lady stuff. At the lingerie shops, almost everything for a 34A was extensively padded and/or push-up. NOT what she wanted.

For camis with built-in shelf bras, she's had some from Old Navy and Gap and Gap Kids. They were a good option for a long time.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

You could check out Justice-they seem to cater to the younger set, like your dd. Hannah Andersson used to have some camis, but I don't know if they still do. Places like Target have sprots/training type bras as well.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My daughter - who is older - prefers UnderArmor and Champion for sports bras. But that may be over-the-top for a younger kiddo, although they do have ones with very light support.

ETA - when she was younger, we found a lot of stuff at Target.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll throw them out to her and let her choose which store to go to. She's sooooooo excited! I think when I was going through puberty someone finally had to pull me aside and say, "hey bean, you really need to wear more than a t-shirt", so this is a new experience for me, too!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

We started earlier than I thought necessary, but that was because my daughter came to me and said that she wanted to go bra shopping with me, but her stepmom had mentioned it on a recent trip so she wanted to make sure we went before smom had a chance to take her. I guess I can understand that.

Now, "regular" bras? VS is where it's at.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

For "first bras" (smaller than an A) we've just been getting the two packs at Target. For sports DD has a Nike tank with built in bralet & then she has a few camis from Aeropostale, though even DD agrees we can just go to Old Navy next time


----------



## greenmama (Feb 8, 2002)

we first got some from target which covered the slightly swelling nipples with nothing even approaching support, but now she has enough that she feels them "bounce" when she runs even though she would still barely fill an A cup. So we got a couple of sports bra's from Old Navy which she always want to wear now because you never know when she might decide to run somewhere.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, we went to Old Navy and struck out, but then went to Target and got a few and camis, too. Don't get me started on the hoochie mama clothes they've got out for this season right now, though...


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Target is our spot.


----------



## electricpurple (Nov 17, 2013)

Target and amazon have very cute confy bras. And getting her a non padded bra will not make her look like she has bigger breasts. So don't worry on that part and people can actually really tell other than the part were you can't see the nipple.


----------

